# Is there a proper order for AKC title suffixes?



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

I am preparing certificates for our retriever club’s annual awards dinner, and I was curious to know if there is a proper sequence for the AKC suffixes denoting a dog’s titles and certifications. Should the order be chronological and/or grouped according to performance events? For example, if a dog does obedience and hunt test events, which title comes first after their name? Whichever title they earned first? For dogs in agility, which has many different titles, do you group them all together, but after (or before, if they earned those first) their hunt test titles? Where do notations such as CGC, or therapy dog certifications fall? Or does it even matter?

For the dog in our club who started me wondering, my first instinct was to put the hunt test event title first because of this being a retriever event award, followed by the obedience title, but then I wondered if it were supposed to be in chronological order. In searching the AKC web site and this forum I couldn’t find answers; however, I’m not always the best “searcher”. 

Another question for my own edification. Do titles denoting advancement in other performance events, such as agility or obedience, replace the previous one earned, as it does for hunt tests (i.e., SH replacing JH, or MH replacing JH/SH)?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Gretchen


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I think a CDX (Companion Dog Excellent) replaces a CD just like WCX replaces a WC. Boy, I wish I could help you on this one! I'm going to do some searching too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Titles are listed in the order in which the AKC recognized each event. The exception is rally titles because though they are new, they still fall under the obedience category.

Order of titles should be listed as follows:

Obedience
Rally
Tracking
Hunt Test
Agility Standard
Agility Jumpers
Agility Fast

Club titles (for example a Golden WCX or ***) would follow the AKC titles.

Note, no commas or other punctuation are used. (I don't understand why folks write "FC-AFC" or "FC/AFC" since no punctuation is used in official AKC pedigrees or title certificates.)

And yes, only the highest title in each event category is listed.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Titles are listed in the order in which the AKC recognized each event. The exception is rally titles because though they are new, they still fall under the obedience category.
> 
> Order of titles should be listed as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

ghjones said:


> Thank you for clarifying this for me. This is a GREAT help. I have one dog who is CGC. Where does that designation go, then? At the end?


Well, yeah. If you really want to call a CGC a title...;-)


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Well, yeah. If you really want to call a CGC a title...;-)


I've seen CGC behind other dogs' names, but maybe it wasn't really legit and shouldn't have been there at all. It's more a "certification" than a title. Don't they designate therapy dogs somehow, though?

Again thanks,
Gretchen


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

NAHRA--if you have dogs with NAHRA titles, they go at the front. I believe you continue to list them?? For example, GMHR WR "dog pedigree name". Keith S. help us out here.

AKC field trial--NFC NAFC FC AFC Candlewoods Super Tanker is how it is listed on an AKC Certified pedigree.

AKC Hunting Test FC AFC Hi Bird Turk MH

If Turk had gotten his SH first, you would not show it. You only show the highest level achieved in the AKC Hunting Test.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

While we're on the subject, why do I occasionally see one "*" added to the dogs name or "**" on a dog that hasn't won a Derby? I haven't been able to figure the significance of those two yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Diane Brunelle said:


> While we're on the subject, why do I occasionally see one "*" added to the dogs name or "**" on a dog that hasn't won a Derby? I haven't been able to figure the significance of those two yet.


** = Derby JAM up to a Qualifying 3rd place
*** = Qualifying 1st or 2nd or all-age JAM or above

* is not used anymore. It was used before the WC/X tests were created.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> ** = Derby JAM up to a Qualifying 3rd place
> *** = Qualifying 1st or 2nd or all-age JAM or above
> 
> * is not used anymore. It was used before the WC/X tests were created.


Thank you Melanie! That makes sense now.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but it is my understanding the the * designation is only recognized in Golden Retrievers and is not used by other breeds (maybe Flat Coats use this). It is my understanding that this does not mean anything in Labradors. Again, I may be mistaken, but....

Nancy


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Good point...and I believe your are correct...but let's wait to hear from Melanie on this one...I'm not too experienced here as you can guess by my question.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

FWIW, I found this thread about "***" when I did my original search before posting this thread. I don't know if it answers your questions in the last couple of posts here, but...

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12797

G


----------

